# Don't Ever Miss Opera News Magazine



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

For those of you who are new or newish to opera,I recommend that you subscribe to Opera News magazine,which is publshed monthly by the Metropolitan opera guild.
I subscribe to it,and no one who loves opera or is at least interested in it should ever miss a copy. You can also check out their website,operanews.com.
Every issue is chock full of really interesting articles;interviews with today's top singers,conductors, directors, and opera bigwigs of any kind, articles on all kinds of operas with 
tons of fascinating background information about the operas and their composers, articles on opera history,issues in the field, reviews of opera performances all over Europe,the US and elsewhere ,reviews of the latest CDs,DVDs,books, profiles of up-and-coming young opera singers,you name it. 
The November issue has Anna Netrebko on the cover and an extended interview with her.
It's the annual "Diva" issue,with articles on the greatest operatic divas,past and present,and much more.
There's also an interesting article on the fascinating character Elena Makropulos,heroine of Janacek's quirky opera the Makropulos Case, who is actually a diva in the opera,and who is over 300 years old because of a strange life-extending scientific formula she was given long ago!
Opera News is always an absorbing,informative an entertaining read ! Don't miss it !


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Seconded. Our shares of Opera News in Wall Street should do a much better now.


----------

